# Do not work for Deliv



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

i was looking at Craigslist looking for a side job and encountered an ad for Deliv.

What the heck, so I signed up. It was very vague about pay structure. So i decided to work for one shift to see if it's worth it. It said it was paying base hourly pay + mileage + tips. Not bad, right?

Wrong.. my block was 11am-3pm, but they only paid for the time I was on an actual task!! And then they deducted background check fee from my pay statement. Tips = $0 on 6 deliveries. Lol










And get this.. I got this text when I was at my regular job..


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I also forgot to mention one more thing.. the deliveries are automatically assigned to you. You cannot reject them if you don’t like them. Luckily for me, most of my deliveries were easy to do.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You're guaranteed 50% of what your hours are so if you would have only worked 1 hour they would have paid you for 2


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> You're guaranteed 50% of what your hours are so if you would have only worked 1 hour they would have paid you for 2


Yes, that's what the fine print says. But if I'm committing for a 4 hour block, they need to pay for 4 hours..

Amazon has the similar model in place. But they do pay for 4 hour block, even if it took you 2 hours to complete the route.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I signed about two months ago but haven’t done a shift yet. The hours are gone just as fast as Amazon and I refuse to waitlist.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Yes, that's what the fine print says. But if I'm committing for a 4 hour block, they need to pay for 4 hours..
> 
> Amazon has the similar model in place. But they do pay for 4 hour block, even if it took you 2 hours to complete the route.


They also deducted your background fee but if they didn't you would have gotten paid more than the Amazon


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> i was looking at Craigslist looking for a side job and encountered an ad for Deliv.
> 
> What the heck, so I signed up. It was very vague about pay structure. So i decided to work for one shift to see if it's worth it. It said it was paying base hourly pay + mileage + tips. Not bad, right?
> 
> ...


Like you are not too busy? Scobeedoo and Uber?


----------



## mastercoin (Nov 7, 2014)

Scoobees is a crappy company, just another cheap, unsafe Amazon contractor


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Prius13 said:


> Like you are not too busy? Scobeedoo and Uber?





mastercoin said:


> Scoobees is a crappy company, just another cheap, unsafe Amazon contractor


I don't work for scoobeez. But I agree, most of those amazon contractors are not that good with great vans. Did you see Inpax vans. I have no idea wtf do they do with these vans..



nighthawk398 said:


> They also deducted your background fee but if they didn't you would have gotten paid more than the Amazon


Without background fee I would've made $41 for a 4 hour block. Amazon pays $72 per 4 hour block. And NOBODY charges background fee except Deliv..


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I've never heard of having to pay for your background check. That's sketchy


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> I've never heard of having to pay for your background check. That's sketchy


Do they use like a company called CHEKR! And I believed they should have a contract or something. But passing the cost to a partner is a no no! I am a Deliv driver (pass background check and everything)... but never drive from them yet. And might not, anytime soon!


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

If I have Confirmed hours but no Tasks assigned me, I continue to drive Uber & Lyft. The minimum of 50% they pay me ($7.25) p/hr is to remain available and ready to move when a Task is assigned. Last Saturday I was Confirmed for a three hour block. There were no Tasks, so I continued to drive Uber & Lyft while continually checking for any Tasks, and made some money. They still paid me $7.25 x 3 hrs.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I remembered I applied online for Deliv. Everything went fine then I paid my $20 background fee which is stupid imo, and lord and behold not even a minute later they emailed stating that demand wasn’t high enough in this market. So they couldn’t figure that out before they took my non refundable $20 fee... F’n scam pieces of shit.


----------



## psychophant (Sep 28, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Yes, that's what the fine print says. But if I'm committing for a 4 hour block, they need to pay for 4 hours..
> 
> Amazon has the similar model in place. But they do pay for 4 hour block, even if it took you 2 hours to complete the route.


That's not in any fine print, it's right there plain as day in the documentation. And don't complain about "what the fine print says." You're running a business here, you need to be paying attention to the fine print. The only person you have to blame about this is yourself. You didn't do your due diligence. You screwed up. But no, let's blame the company who laid everything out, with nothing hidden, because you couldn't take the time to read a legally binding contract.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

How do you have an average "up to"?

From their website:

_Our top Delivery Specialists earn on average up to $20 per hour*. Deliver and get paid. It's that simple._


----------



## psychophant (Sep 28, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you have an average "up to"?
> 
> From their website:
> 
> _Our top Delivery Specialists earn on average up to $20 per hour*. Deliver and get paid. It's that simple._


Hourly on task + mileage / hours worked. My hourly is $14 with $0.50 a mile. My very first day I worked 3.19 hours and drove 35.09 miles. That all works out to $19.05/hour. Also got a "Misc" for $7.39, which bumped it up to $21.85/hour.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I signed up, and it required me to spend about 1 hour to complete the signup and training.... Then, it tells me..... Sorry, there's no openings in your area... They couldn't tell me this before I wasted an hour signing up and going through the training?!


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

Thebiggestscam said:


> I remembered I applied online for Deliv. Everything went fine then I paid my $20 background fee which is stupid imo, and lord and behold not even a minute later they emailed stating that demand wasn't high enough in this market. So they couldn't figure that out before they took my non refundable $20 fee... F'n scam pieces of shit.


what market?


----------

